# Control de Motor DC o AC mediante comparadores



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 18, 2007)

Que tal!.  necesito un poco de direccion de ustedes.  necesito controlar la velocidad y el sentido de giro de un Motor (DC o AC) mediante comparadores, no se puede utilizar PIC, el circuito tiene que tener proteccion y estar acoplado al motor.no tengo la menor idea de como hacerlo sin PIC.  les agradezco con lo que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

Tienes una idea de lo diferente que puede ser regular la velocidad de un motor de CC y uno CA ?

El de CC lo manejas en modulacion de ancho de pulsos (Velocidad) y la inversion de giro con relees o un puente "H"

El de CA necesita un inversor de CA con variacion de frecuencia.

Explicarte como desarrolar ambos puede ser algo cercano al infierno. Por que no te decides por uno solo (El mas censillo es el de CC)


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Nov 18, 2007)

ok si va!.entonces un motor DC.como lo controlaria con comparadores?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

Al motor le agregas un sensor taquimetrico (Para conocer la velocidad de este).
La salida del sensor la mandas a un convertidor frecuencia-tension.
Esta tension resultante la aplicas a una serie de comparadores que daran salida de error entre la tension medida por el tacometro y la tension de control (Velocidad deseada).
Conviertes la salida de los comparadores en una tension de control de un sistema PWM, a mayor tension de error mayor ancho de pulso.
El ancho de pulso te administra la energia entregada a tu motor (Mayor ancho, mayor tension eficas = Mayotr energia)
El aumento de la tension al motor te dara un aumento de la velocidad, hasta que la tension generada por el tacometro se iguale a la tension de regulacion, de ahy en mas el ancho del pulso se mantiene o disminuye para regular la velocidad.

Modulacion de ancho de pulso: La encuentras en el foro
Puente "H" lo encuentras en el foro.

Trata de imaginarte o bosquejar como seria el sistema como para ir viendo la idea.

Cuando tengas algo en mente, consulta

Saludos


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola, para medir la velocidad podrías usar un tacogenerador acoplado al eje, que vendría a ser un generador de corriente continua, este te entrega un voltaje que es proporcional a la velocidad del eje. También podrías usar un encoder y un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje, podrías usar el LM2907 para esto.

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es, conseguir un voltaje analógico proporcional a la velocidad del motor.

un saludo


----------

